
Show HN: Adamdant – Anonymous and Private Messenger Powered by Blockchain - AlexLebedev
http://www.adamant.im
======
AlexLebedev
Popular messengers are centralized, controlled by corporations, and use
outdated technologies. All these lead to lack of privacy — your communication
can be hijacked, personal info sold, and it is always possible to track your
conversations.

To fix this lack of privacy we've built the ADAMANT messenger. No phone
numbers or other IDs are needed to use the app. Instead of storing information
on a device or remote servers, we put it directly into the blockchain. The
data is protected by top-notch encryption algorithms and can only be accessed
by participants who have the necessary keys. Information is stored in a
distributed database that cannot be blocked, and there are no serious
consequences if the user loses his device.

With ADAMANT it is almost impossible to associate a message history to a
specific person, even if someone manages to decrypt data from the blockchain.

Try it yourself and tell us your thoughts! Thanks!

